# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Ηχοσύστημα Αυτοκινήτου

## akhs187

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα
πάμε σε κάποιες απορίες μου που προσπαθώ να λύσω για να τελειώσω το έργο μου!
Για αρχή να αναφέρω ότι έχω πραγματοποιήση 3 big upgrades στα ρεύματα του Αυτοκινήτου
0gauge καλώδιο και έχουμε ως εξείς

Γείωση (Κινητήρα-Σασί)
Γείωση (Μπαταρία-Σασί)
Ρεύμα (Δυναμό-Μπαταρία)

εδώ είναι που έχω το θέμα στην μαμά εγκατάσταση ο Κατασκευαστής έχει επιλέξει μια αντίσταση των 100A από το Δυναμό στην Μπαταρία, αυτή η επιλογή πως έχει καθοριστεί, εδώ να αναφέρω ότι θα αντικατασταθεί η μπαταρία με κάποια άλλη, τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω ώστε να επιλέξω την σωστή αντίσταση.

Συνεχίζω παρακάτω Έχω στείλει 2 γραμμές στο αυτοκίνητο 1 είναι με 0gauge καλώδιο το οποίο πάει στον Ενισχυτή του Subwoofer εκεί ξερω ότι πρέπει να βάλω μια αντίσταση 200A όπως και προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής του Ενισχυτή.
εδώ να ενημερώσω ότι 

1x 800 RMS 4 Ohm @ 14.4V
1x 1600 RMS 2 Ohm @ 14.4V
1x 2400 RMS 1 Ohm @ 14.4V (η δική μου επιλογή στο Sub ήταν να κάνω τα 2 πηνεία 4ohm - 4ohm σε 1 ohm )

ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά έχουμε Ρεύμα 4gauge που πάει με αντίσταση στον ενισχυτή 60A 4channel 

Ισχύς Εξόδου RMS (2Ohm) [1% THD+N]: 4 x 85Wattςη μπαταρία είναι μια Hollywood Din 60
το πρόβλημα μου είναι αυτό... και προσπαθώ να λύσω την σκέψη μου
να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στις εργοστασιακές εγκαταστάσεις σε ότι αφορά το αρχικό ρεύμα από το Δυναμό στην μπαταρία, διότι αφορά εκείνο το κύκλωμα του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## george Mp

Λογικα οταν λες αντισταση 100Α ή 200Α εννοεις ασφαλεια, και εννοειται οτι μπαινει για προστασια γραμμης(καλωδιου) αν και 100Α ασφαλεια για το ''δυναμο'' μου φαινεται μεγαλη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Με μία ασφάλεια 35-40 αμπέρ είσαι μια χαρά, για να έχεις και κάποια προστασία όταν βραχυκυκλώσει ο τελικός ή αν γδαρθεί το καλώδιο παροχής.Υπάρχουν και αυτόματες ασφάλειες στα 40αμπέρ, εγώ τέτοια έχω βάλει κι όταν πηγαίνω το αυτοκίνητο συνεργείο την κλείνω για να μην παίζει με τον τελικό ο κάθε ένας.

----------

mikemtb (08-05-21)

----------

